# Any Unique Alternatives For Carrying Keys?



## AA89GTA (Jun 24, 2006)

I prefer carrying things either clipped so they ride stationary inside my pockets or carrying it in a pocket where it can't move and flip around (like my wallet in my back pocket). I even went so far as to sew a small pocket within the front pocket of my jeans for my Victorinox Compact SAK. This way it doesn't have the opportunity to flip around at the bottom of my pocket; it just rides in one spot, vertically.

Well anyway I was thinking that my keys are the biggest nuisance for me because they ride loose in my pocket. They are bulky and poke me. I know a lot of people clip them to their beltloop, but I can't stand having them hang freely off of me. So, I was wondering if anyone carries their keys in a unique way. I was thinking of making something like a wallet that has small slots or individual pockets for keys so that they could ride flat in the pocket like a wallet does. This would eliminate the poking and loose feel of them at the bottom of the pocket. They could also be organized and easily accessible. I only carry 5 keys, so something like this might be feasible. Just an idea. Maybe there's something like this on the market already that someone could point me to? Maybe someone has an alternative solution? Maybe I'm just crazy? 

--Aaron


----------



## drizzle (Jun 24, 2006)

A leather key case is one type that has been around a long time. You can probably find them locally but I don't really have an idea where. Maybe a travel/luggage store...or any store that sells a good selection of wallets.


----------



## Stormdrane (Jun 24, 2006)

You might try the Shoe Wallet.


----------



## AA89GTA (Jun 25, 2006)

Interesting guys. Thanks. The first one looks kinda big and bulky, but along the same lines I was thinking. The shoe wallet looks like it could work, only I'd probably carry it in my other back pocket. I'll keep looking, and I'll probably try to make something that works out of an old leather wallet. 

--Aaron


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2006)

There's some more ideas in this thread over at EDC Forums:

http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=1607.0


----------



## Amonra (Jun 25, 2006)

you could change your locks to biometric ones


----------



## kitelights (Jun 26, 2006)

I feel the same way that you do about stuff in my pockets and I don't like things clipped to my belt swinging around either. I even limit the amount of change that I carry. My answer was to put all of my keys (quite a few and a few keychain lights and tools) on a lanyard and they hang on a hook at my back door when I'm home or rest in the console in my car when I'm out.

I carry a single car key in my pocket and on the rare occasion that I go somewhere not in my own car, I throw the lanyard in one the bags (Fat Boy, CycleSmith and a larger bag) that I take with me. The key shares a pocket with an ARC AAA which does fine with jeans. If I'm wearing looser, dresser pants and the key and ARC bother me, I'll switch the ARC to my other front pocket with a handkerchief.


----------



## MScottz (Jun 26, 2006)

If you REALLY want to get unique, hire a knfemaker to make you a pocketknife with the blades cut out as the keys that you need. Back when keys were much simpler, I know of a few that took older pocket knives and filed the blades to be used as a car or house key. This would still be possible today, but might be an expensive solution if you hire someone.


----------



## nelstomlinson (Jun 27, 2006)

*SAK==Swiss Army Keys?*



MScottz said:


> If you REALLY want to get unique, hire a knfemaker to make you a pocketknife with the blades cut out as the keys that you need. Back when keys were much simpler, I know of a few that took older pocket knives and filed the blades to be used as a car or house key. This would still be possible today, but might be an expensive solution if you hire someone.


How does this sound:

Get an old SAK and a set of duplicate keys. Remove the blade pivots, take out the blades, and shape the handle ends of the keys to match the pivot ends of the blades, so that the keys can replace the blades. Place the keys in the blade slots, replace the pivots, and you have a set of folding keys.

Is that do-able? That is, can you remove the blades from a Wenger or Victorinox without destroying it? Since keys are generally brass, reshaping the heads to fit the knife would just take a sharp file and a bit of patience.

Nels


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 27, 2006)

Usually, keys are pretty rough on leather unless they are totally immobilized. If you work leather (or had someone who does) you could make a thin, quiet key wallet out of just three layers. 

Make a cutout for each key in the piece that will eventually be in the center. Half of the keys would be accessable from each end. Each key should be completely surrounded by leather when it's in it's own cutout. (Big end nearest the edge) One of the outside layers would be glued to the center and eventually sewn all around. The other layer would be sewn just enough that the edges of the wallet could be bent apart just enough to pull the desired key out. It wouldn't even need any snaps or velcro.

Do you follow me?


----------



## Alloy Addict (Jun 29, 2006)

My father carried the same type of key holder for years. I think he used to buy them at the local shoe repair store.

http://inet-rendezvous.com/MGNOC/gabbiano/images/guzzi-keys%20case-br.jpg

I found that on this site-
http://inet-rendezvous.com/MGNOC/gabbiano/gabbianoleather.html

(I'm not endorsing that site at all. I've never heard of the business.)

The key holder is nice because it keeps your keys from rattling. You add keys by unscrewing the Chicago Screws, and sliding the key on. When you want to use a key, just unfasten the snap and fold out the key you want. The only problem with the design is that it doesn't work well with the huge car keys the car companies keep foisting on us.

The sample I linked to looks shorter than the old ones, and I know Dad's carried more than four keys.

They would be easy to make for someone with a bit of leather, a couple of Chicago Screws, a snap, and a snap setter.

In the days of seperate trunk and ignition keys a lot of Ford owners would have the key shop cut the ignition pattern on one side of the key and the trunk pattern on the other. A notch was usually added to the ignition side of the grip area so that you knew which way was what. Of course the car companies fixed that by making the same key work ignition, doors, and trunk. Then they made them take up twice the space of an old key. I used to have a copy of my car keys made on blanks that didn't have those plastic tops, but now they have a chip in them.:thumbsdow


----------



## AJ_Dual (Jun 29, 2006)

I didn't read all the way up the thread to find who it was again, but the person who had the idea to make a "Key pocketknife" is onto something.

Now this Moto-Guzzi thing in leather is pretty close, and as you mentioned, the biggest weakness are the big fat car keys the auto mfg's are forcing on us these days. That's easily remedied by just using an aftermarket key that has a nice flat profile without the big rubber boot on it. If the tang on the key is still too wide, you could still grind it down pretty easily.

In the 90's a lot of auto makers started experimenting with putting small coded IC interlocks in the keys themselves that completed the ignition circuit, without which the ignition/fuel computer wouldn't start. So some of those chunky keys can't be replaced with a flat all-metal one. However, because of the expense, and the inconvenience to the consumer if the key failed or was lost, most have backed off from that. So for most cars, you can get a "regular" key that will work.

It would probably be pretty easy to make a copy of the Moto-Guzzi keyper in Kydex, and in any size you want. You can even make it thick enough to accommodate modern "chunky" keys if you wish.


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 29, 2006)

I made a case like that out of a piece of Kydex, but the big fat IC key to my wife's car doesn't fit.

I've found that threading my keys onto a piece of gutted 550 cord eliminates most of the poking and tangling, but they still jangle. I feel like a gun fightin' janitor walking around here. ka-ching!...ka-ching!.....ka-ching!


----------



## Jeritall (Jun 29, 2006)

This works for me...


----------



## AA89GTA (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow. Some great ideas here. Since I've posted this, I've tried hanging my keys from a piece of gutted paracord. My keys are staggered kinda like fish on a stringer so that they don't bunch up. Then I hang the paracord from my beltloop via a carabiner and stuff the keys into my back pocket. Seems to work ok as it keeps them from bunching up and they sit pretty flat since they're staggered. I want to try out some other things though just to see what I like best. 

I too like the idea of using an old SAK and having the keys all folded up in there. I'm not sure I would know how to go about that though. But, this is a good idea. I'd like to see someone make one of these. 

I also like what Jeritall does-just have the keys sit inside a small leather pouch. Very simple yet it looks like it effectively prevents poking. I don't imagine it'd be any less comfortable than a wallet in your back pocket. 

Thanks for the great ideas guys. You're all quite clever. 

--Aaron


----------



## Rob M (Jul 4, 2006)

What about one of those penknife style sets of hex keys? They are bolted together, so you could remove the hex keys, then use the bolts to hold the keys in. The keys might require some filing to fit the handle...

This is the sort of thing I'm imagining:






Or maybe this:






I might try to build one myself now!

Rob M


----------



## drizzle (Jul 4, 2006)

AJ_Dual said:


> In the 90's a lot of auto makers started experimenting with putting small coded IC interlocks in the keys themselves that completed the ignition circuit, without which the ignition/fuel computer wouldn't start. So some of those chunky keys can't be replaced with a flat all-metal one. However, because of the expense, and the inconvenience to the consumer if the key failed or was lost, most have backed off from that. So for most cars, you can get a "regular" key that will work.


The 2000 Avalon that I just sold had something similar. The key had electronics in the fat plastic part that had to be in proximity to the keyhole for the car to run. It didn't actually make connection via the metal key. I don't know how common this is but it would also prevent the use of a small replacement key.


----------



## badassjon (Jul 7, 2006)

i hand them to my wife............. : )
john


----------



## CLHC (Jul 7, 2006)

The owner of the machine shop I used to work at would put his key(s) under his toupee! :huh:


----------



## Mike Painter (Jul 7, 2006)

So far no Unique Alternatives so I'll post one.


A servant.


----------



## Chris201W (Jul 7, 2006)

I had the same problem. I hated keys flopping around in the bottom of my jeans pocket, but I also hated having them flop around on a belt loop, making a huge racket when I walked around. Now, I have them hanging from my belt, suspending inside my front pocket. This makes them comfortable to have in the pocket, and the fact that they are in the pocket keeps them from flopping around.


----------



## chmsam (Jul 7, 2006)

I keep most of my keys on a 'biner clipped to my Fat Boy. The ones I need handy I have on a lanyard clipped to a NiteIze Pock-its that is always on my belt. The ones on the Fat Boy can be flipped into one of its pockets and the ones on the Pock-its can be dropped inside a pants pocket to keep them out of sight and/or quiet.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 7, 2006)

i use a wiregate carabiner clipped to the lip of my pocket


----------



## keyvault (Jan 25, 2017)

Please read over the rules regarding advertising for manufacturers and dealers if you want to advertise your products here at CPF. Thank you.


----------

